# Progesterone/cyclogest pessaries



## Susie7 (Feb 9, 2011)

Is it possible for these pessaries to give you false symptoms? I have had a day 5 blastocyst transfer  6 days ago and for the past 3 to 4 days have had tender breasts, a dull ache in my pelvis on the right side, cramping and lower back pain. The embryo was vitrified and I have been on Hrt previous to transfer. Thanks x


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly) (Jan 1, 2007)

Sorry hun, you are going to have to wait til official test date!     

In my positive fresh cycles and negative frozen cycle the symptoms in the 2ww have been similar.

The hormone support can be very confusing.

Really hope it is a BFP for you. 

Do let me know.


----------



## Susie7 (Feb 9, 2011)

Thanks for - suspected as much but just thought I would will just hav to wait x


----------

